# Won a bid on ebay, seller not responding



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys, I won a bid for a frame on Wednesday night and I tried to contact the seller several times in regards to shipping info/tracking # and I haven't gotten any response yet. 

Normally I wouldn't really worry, but this guy has a fairly low transaction history (16) and he has only had one transaction in the past year. 

Should I worry or give him the benefit of the doubt? I've had really good luck with online/ebay purchases but I'm having a really bad feeling about this one. :skep:


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been a seller and buyer on E-Bay for 8 or 9 years now & I'll tell 'ya, It's gotten bad. Lots of fraud, non-paying winners, etc. & E-bay really doesn't have anything in place to stop it or help you. I sold a rather big ticket item & the winner never paid. I went through the "grievance" process they make you go through & still wound up having to re-list my item, AND, the non paying winner for my item is still out there cheating others in part because you can't leave negative feed back anymore to warn others of these deadbeats.
I would say go with your gut. If it smells fishy, it probably is.


----------



## Fyrblade (Aug 6, 2011)

You paid with Paypal right? Paypal is awesome for fighting for you


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Perhaps the seller is out of town, or sick, or in jail, or dead? Open a complaint with eBay on Monday. They will force the seller to respond if the seller is reachable. Otherwise, you can request to have the transaction terminated.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Yea I paid with paypal. I'll give him the benefit of the doubt. 

I googled his ebay username and his mtb racing/triathlon profile came up, his facebook came up, and his youtube account came up. Seems like he's legit; for all I know he might even be a member here. 

If I don't hear from him or see anything in my front door by next weekend I'll definitely be filing a claim though. I'm probably just worrying over nothing, but we'll see.


----------



## Surfacecreations (Sep 8, 2011)

> You paid with Paypal right? Paypal is awesome for fighting for you


Was that sarcasm? Paypal is nothing to joke about. They ruin lives with a click of a mouse. 
A credit card company that backs you up is the only protection you have. Even that fails sometimes.

Example: The truth about Paypal Reverse Scams JOIN THE FIGHT! - YouTube


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Check the fine print before starting a claim. The default on shipping out is 3 business days, meaning he likely has until the end of the day Monday, but of course communication would alleviate your concerns. But I'd give it a few more days for sure


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Fyrblade said:


> You paid with Paypal right? Paypal is awesome for fighting for you


But will screw over the seller in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Surfacecreations said:


> Was that sarcasm? Paypal is nothing to joke about. They ruin lives with a click of a mouse.
> A credit card company that backs you up is the only protection you have. Even that fails sometimes.
> 
> Example: The truth about Paypal Reverse Scams JOIN THE FIGHT! - YouTube


+1 Paypal is the worst! and if you combine paypal+CC company. Your CC will most likely want nothing to do with it and blame Paypa. Paypal will do nothing and blame your CC company until theres no more fight left in you...


----------



## neillr (Oct 13, 2011)

Paypal and CC company are always difficult to deal with


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

WOOO HOOO!! The seller finally responded. Said he's shipping the frame out today and will be providing me with a tracking number. 

I was really starting to freak out too. I understand that sometimes people are just busy, but for me personally when I sell something, I try to update the buyer as much as possible. It's scary when you send out a couple hundred bucks for something and hear nothing back for days. Glad it all worked out in the end though.


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep, Ebay is getting bad. Been selling for about 5-6 years and never had a non-paying winner until recently. Now I've had 2 in the past two months.


----------



## nshadow (Sep 23, 2009)

pcmark said:


> Yep, Ebay is getting bad. Been selling for about 5-6 years and never had a non-paying winner until recently. Now I've had 2 in the past two months.


I've had 2 in the past week. The worst part is you have to wait a while to relist to get all your money from fees back.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

pcmark said:


> Yep, Ebay is getting bad. Been selling for about 5-6 years and never had a non-paying winner until recently. Now I've had 2 in the past two months.


Unless your selling fresh fish, file a claim, relist and move on. If you let it get to you, it doesnt get to you


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ebay never should have eliminated the ability for sellers to leave negative feedback as well as never should have started hiding the identies of bidders.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

deeeight said:


> ebay never should have eliminated the ability for sellers to leave negative feedback as well as never should have started hiding the identies of bidders.


++++++1 !!!


----------



## pcmark (Jul 10, 2010)

bing! said:


> Unless your selling fresh fish, file a claim, relist and move on. If you let it get to you, it doesnt get to you


Agreed, but it sucks when you sell an item for say $50 and the buyer doesn't pay, you relist and this time the high bid is $35 The non-paying bidders are always the ones who bid the highest. Maybe they get caught up in the excitement and then think "damn, what was I thinking?"


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Will Goes Boing said:


> WOOO HOOO!! The seller finally responded. Said he's shipping the frame out today and will be providing me with a tracking number.
> 
> I was really starting to freak out too. I understand that sometimes people are just busy, but for me personally when I sell something, I try to update the buyer as much as possible. It's scary when you send out a couple hundred bucks for something and hear nothing back for days. Glad it all worked out in the end though.


If you mind me asking, what was the user name of the guy you bought your frame from on eBay? Sounds familiar to a guy I bought my bike from. I did the same thing and Googled his username and he came up as a triathlete. Shoot me a PM if you don't feel comfortable talking about it here.


----------



## xmessenger (Aug 13, 2010)

Surprise, surprise. A big corporation more interested in making money than happy customers. Especially when it is a "virtual" company with no real office and its own monopolized payment system that leaves you powerless to do anything.I'm not an experianced Evil Bay'r but I assume they make money from sellers hense the lack of negative feedback. Kinda like magazine reviews; if it got only 4/5 than it must be junk!


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

I'm getting fed up with ebay too!!! I've sold a couple of bikes, way cheap, and then the buyer isn't happy with the paint job having scratches (that were in photos and discussed) and wants his money back. Or one where the rear caliper tab was bent (maybe during shipping) causing the rear rotor to rub and he starts accusing me of trying to rip him off and wants his money back... Had one guy buy a $18.00 video game that was my son's, in excellent condtion, but it had a fingerprint on it and he went ballistic calling us LIARS!! and started quoting bible verses at us saying "sinners go to hell" etc. I googled the guy and found out he had lawsuits against the government and ex presidents Bush, Clinton. I was soo mad I wanted to crap down his neck hole!! 
The idiots are out in force on ebay and you can't leave the worthless buyers bad feedback to warn others! Be careful especially selling.


----------



## bogman2121 (Oct 25, 2011)

any update?


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

bogman2121 said:


> any update?


I actually posted an update about a week ago, the seller did respond a couple of days after I started this thread. The frame arrived within 3 days and is in as described condition.


----------



## bogman2121 (Oct 25, 2011)

my bad i completely missed it. nice work


----------



## dhillracer (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to hear things worked out. Always nerve wracking when there's crickets on the other end


----------



## Snype (Mar 25, 2010)

Totally would not have purchased anything from someone with a history of 16. Not worth it unless you can pick the item up and pay with cash. Totally not worth it.

Paypal are ****. They say they protect you but I have never heard of any success with them.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

If people don't buy from those with low feedback scores how then are they to build up better scores? Seems a bit unfair...


----------

